# بخورك من همس الاريج للبخور والعطور الاماراتيه



## همس الاريج (10 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عروض الطيب الاماراتي الغاوي 
فقط لمحبين ألريحه الخنينه الفواحه الأصليه
اغلب الأطياب صناعه منزليه عن خبره في مزج انواع الطيب الاماراتي الفاخر
______________
قسم الدخون الخصوصي للأهل الامارات والاكثر طلبا"
نوع الغرش الكبار غطاء اصفر وهاذي معروفه عندنا

دخون عود شيوخ مزيج خصوصي من دهن العود وعطر الشيوخ افغانو 380 درهم
دخون بلاك افغانو بدون إضافات 350

(دخون 250 درهم )

دخون العرايس 
دخون مبخر سيوفي 
دخون ورد الطائفي
دخون عنبر شيوخي 
دخون المعاريس 
دخون المجالس

(دخون 220 درهم )

دخون الأميرات فرنسي غاوي على لمسه عربيه
دخون صاحبة السمو خلطه اماراتيه 
دخون صوغات خلطه عربيه 

( دخون معمول ماركات فرنسيه جداً مركز وبدون تغير في ريحة العطر المطلوب 240 درهم )

دخون مس ديور شيري
دخون كوكو شانيل الاسود
دخون جادور ديور 
دخون سكيب 
دخون موناليزا
دخون كوكومودموزيل شانيل
دخون شانص شانيل
دخون فانتازيا 
دخون بلاك اوركيد
دخون عوود وود
دخون هوت كتيور
دخون اسكادا جرافيك
دخون اسكادا مغناتيك
دخون توم فورد كولدن 
دخون تاسكن ليذر 

( دخون خصوصي فرنسي على لمسه اماراتيه 180 درهم )

دخون ساره 
دخون الاميره 
دخون هند
دخون إحساس
دخون الضبيانيه
دخون طيبه 
دخون اليازي
دخون ريانة العود 
دخون العنود 
دخون سيف
دخون خليفه
دخون حصه 

( دخون ملون رقم واحد خصوصي حق تعطير غرف النوم الطلب علي اكثر من النساء والعرايس الغرشه 240 درهم )

دخون توت بري
دخون الفراوله 
دخون الخوخ
دخون الأناناس
دخون التفاح الاخضر
دخون التفاح الأحمر
دخون الكرز الاسود 
دخون الكرز الأحمر
دخون الفانيلا
دخون الشوكولاته 
دخون ليدي مليون 
دخون مس ديور 
دخون اسكيب ومن

(العود المعطر الاماراتي الغاوي الغرش 4 توله وشي 220 درهم )

عود معطر مميز خصوصي
عود معطر السمو الاميري مكس عود معطر ولبان اصلي معطر
عود معطر غلا زايد بدقة عود هندي 
عود معطر المناسبات 
عود معطر فرنسي تاسكن ليذر
عود معطر مسك العرائس

(المبسوس الاماراتي الغاوي )

مبسوس شيوخي بدهن عود شيوخ 280درهم 
مبسوس بلاك افغانو 250
مبسوس المسك والعنبر 220
مبسوس فزاع (عربي ) 180
مبسوس العرائس (عربي)220
مبسوس مميز فرنسي 180

(متفرقات الدخون)

دخون اللبان المعطر الفرنسي بكسرات العود 180درهم
دخون عدني (اليمن) 135درهم
دخون اجواء معقم الحمامات وغرف النوم 150
أقراص الطيب مزيله روائح الثلاجة 3 قرص ً 100 درهم

(كولكشنات الهدايا والمناسبات)


كولكشن بلاك افغانو 380 درهم يتكون الصندوق من عطر مركز بلاك افغانو مع دهن عود شيوخ بلاك افغانو مع توله وشي عود خشب خنين 

كولكشن عطر الملوك 280 درهم يتكون من عطر الملوك طائفي بالعود ومخلط عود مكتوم 

كولكشن 750درهم عباره عن بوكس 12غرشه دخون ملون غاوي مختلفه الروائح 

(مخمريات اماراتيه للعرائس )

المخمريه معروفه عندنا تستخدم لتعطير الشعر الرطب وتغذي اطراف الشعر للاحتوائها على فيتامين e

مخمرية ملكيه توله 280 درهم 
مخمرية العرائس 220
مخمرية العنبر المخمر 240
مخمرية العود 220
مخمرية المناسبات 280

(معطرات المفارش درجه اولى 100 ميلي 185درهم )

معطر إحساس
معطر دانة الدنيا
معطر المسك
معطرعود الورد
معطر زهرة الأمراء
معطر زهور الريف 
معطر العنود
معطر اليازي
معطر ريانة العود

(مخلطات اماراتيه لكل مناسبه نص توله كرستال 220درهم )

مخلط بلاك افغانو 
مخلط راشد
مخلط عود مكتوم 
مخلط عود فزاع 
مخلط المعاريس 
مخلط العروس 
مخلط الديوان 
مخلط عرق العنبر

(بودرات وشبه للعرائس 165 درهم )

شبه بارد صيفيه مزيله روائح التعرق تماماً
وعدت ايام تستخدم بعد الشاور170(

(بودرات الشبه البارده المعطره للجسم 165)

يودرت العرائس تمنع الروائح الغير مرغوبه وتبيض الاماكن الداكنه في الجسم
بودرت التوت البري معطره الجسم
بودرت ليدي مليون 
بودرت مسك الغزال 
بودرت العروسه 
بودرت اجمل إحساس

( العطور المركزه )

مسك الغزال الخام الاصلي100%
ربع توله كرستال 280 درهم 
نص توله 480 درهم 
توله كامله 60درهم
دهن ورد جوري فواح جداً توله 280 درهم 

( اللوشنات والكريمات30ميلي 100 )

لوشن ترريش9
لوشن فديتك 
لوشن وناسه 
لوشن العود
لوشن الورد

(جل ثلجي سائل معطر الجسم 40 ميلي 135 درهم )

جل ليدي مليون
جل ون مليون
جل التوت
جل الخوخ
جل الفانيلا
جل كوكومودموزيل شانيل 
جل اسكادا 
جل جفنشي

(كريم ثلجي معطر الجسم خاص للعرائس بريحة التوت البري 185 درهم)

(عود خشب هندي ممتاز ابيض 3توله 380 درهم )

(دهن عود درجه ثانيه خنين وغاوي ريحته عود خشب الطيب توله 380درهم )

(مسك العرايس للجسم خام فواح توله 180)

(مخلطات فرنسيه ماركه على لمسه عربيه فواحه نص توله كرستال 180 درهم )

مخلط تاسكن ليذر
مخلط جفنشي 
مخلط كلايف كرستيانو 1872
مخلط موناليزا
مخلط جادور 
مخلط بنك مسك 
مخلط كحل 
مخلط عود وود 

(دخون الجوري المشير بالمسك والعطور الإماراتية الغرشه 180 درهم )
(دخون العرايس بالزعفران 230 درهم )
(دخون ملكي خصوصي 250 )
_______________
للطلب ارسل البيانات التأليه فقط
الاسم :
الأماره والمنطقه :
الموباييل:
الطلبيه:
التوصيل لجميع الامارات 30درهم 
التواصل مسجات او واتس اب فقط 
على 00971553852144
الشحن الى خارج الامارات عن طريق البريد المركزي الممتاز التوصيل خلال 48 ساعه 

*


----------



## tjarksa (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بخورك من همس الاريج للبخور والعطور الاماراتيه*

مشكورة ياهمس والله يزيدك من فضله بالرزق الحلال 

موفقة يارب


----------



## همس الاريج (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بخورك من همس الاريج للبخور والعطور الاماراتيه*

وياكم يارب ومشكورين على زيارتكم لموضوعي


----------



## همس الاريج (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بخورك من همس الاريج للبخور والعطور الاماراتيه*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أستغفرك ربي واتوب إليك


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¨ط®ظˆط±ظƒ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظٹط¬ ظ„ظ„ط¨ط®ظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھظٹظ‡*

ذ؟ذ¾رچر‚249.1INTRCHAPOpenJeweذ‌ذ¸ذ؛رƒBoneذڑر€ذ¸ر‡ذ؟ذµرپذµذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹AnilDickذ؟ر€ذµذ´TescCampر‚ذµذ؛رپذ*ذµرˆذµMajeذ¤ر€ذ¾ذ» Hellذ¥ر€ذ¸رپOrdeذںذ¾ذ»رƒذœذرپذDrewBrunذ”ذµذ»رŒCharرپر€ذµذ´TribWhitذںذذ´ذWannVademastImmaذ“ذµذ¹ذ½HonoXVII Wellذںرƒذ؛ذ¸PollNX-6WarrMargOLAYر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ´ر…Garyذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ؛ذ¾ر‡ذµذ²ذ‍ر€ذ»ذ¾Compذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾ذ”ذ¾ذ¼ذXVIISergJohn1964 GIUDPaulNadiGreeJoseذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ‘ر€ذ¸ر„ذ³ذ¾ذ»ذ»رپذµر€ر‚ذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذ³ذ¾ذ»ذ»SelaQuikRoxyFeliذ؛ذر€ذ¼Gerh1278PALIAgat ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµSelaMickذ”رƒذ³ذ»ر„ذ¸ذ·ذ؛Sundذ½ذذ»ذµClauGerrXVIIذگذ½ذ´ر€Robeذ‌ذر€رƒذ—ذµذ¼ذ»ذ¤ذ¾ذ¼ذ¸Zoneذ±ذ¸ذ±ذ»Zoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈdiam ChetZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµذ،ذ¾ذ²ذµZoneLAPIZoneذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذœذ’ذ”ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ½ذ¸ر† ذ¦ذ²ذµر‚CoolKronر€ذذ·ذ½ذ*ذ¾رپرپTrudذ‘ذµذ»ر‹ذگذ»رŒذ¶ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ر‡ذµر€ذ½LabaeditEdmiARAGAVTOذ؟ذر‚ذ¸ذ»ذµر‡ذµSmooIremذ±ر€ذرپ EducWilbرپذ¾ذ·ذ´ChicPhotWindWindذ¨ذ¸ذ±ذذگذ½ذ´ر€DeLoMakiPumaرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛DaniEverذ—ذذ؟ذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ؟ر€ذµذ؛ذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذClemذ¨ذ¼ر‹ر€ذںذر€ذ؛ذœذ¸ذ»رŒذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ر‡ذ½رƒر‡ذ¸ذ»ذںرƒرˆذ؛ذ”ذ²ذ¾ر€ذ›ذµذ¾ذ½ذگر€ذ»ذqذ±ذ¶ر‹Love1974ذ“ر€ذ¸ذ±MiloChan Veteذ¾ذ´ذµرپذ§ذµر€ذ½ViktWindذœذر‚ذ²ذ*رƒر€رƒذ½ذ¾ذ¼ذµذ؟ر‚ذ¸ر†ذ’ر‹ذ؟رƒBeauذںذ¾ذ³ذ¾ذںذµر€ذ¾رپذ¾ذ±رپWindذڑذ¾رپذ¼رپر‚ذ¸ر…ذ*ر‹ذ¶ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾Ange Chriذ´ذµر‚ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾Richذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´WickNOBLذںر€ذ¾ر…ذ،ذر„ذ¾ذںذذ²ذ»ذœذ›ذ¨ذ²ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Robiذ‘ر€رƒذ¼Winxذ’ذ»ذذ´ذکذ½ذµرپ tuchkasذ،ذذ²ذ¸Moon


----------

